# Often Forgotten Items to add to preps



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Lets start a list of things most often forgotten. 

Chap stick
Oral Jel - toothache
Q-tips
Tums
Bandages
Cling or gauze in rolls
Wooden Kitchen Matches
Eye Wash
Triple antibiotic (Neosporin)


Now add your sugestions


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Moleskin, especially in your bob
antiseptic


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

blaze said:


> Super glue, helps to seal cuts..


How, do you just squirt it into the gash and squeeze the sides together?
Won't the glue stop it knitting together?


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

And everyone's favorite, DUCT TAPE!


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

The way we use super glue , is to close the gash, clean it while it is held together, and then squirt super glue on it. Bigger then that , your gonna need a butterfly bandaid, and bigger then that, and it will need sutures...


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't forget sunscreen.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

A flask of alcohol for stressful times and help keep warm
Wire cutters
Sun glasses
Closed face goggles or safety glasses


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

rubber gloves tooth picks nail polish. rubber tubing, extra shoe laces,


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

A big one that is often forgot are Allergy tablets. Just in case of a bee sting or something you come acrossed in the wild you want to be sure if you are allergic to it you have a way to treat it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

blaze said:


> Super glue, helps to seal cuts
> Dental floss, use for trip wire,snares etc.
> Maxie pads , in case of a very large heavy bleeding cut,,sorry.,.lol :shock:


The "Maxie" pads will bleed you out, because they are designed to absorb. You'd be better off with a hanky and pressure.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A magnifying glass is essential for reading fine detail on maps, mine came with a compass in a leather case and they pivot out-


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

That is really cool. I need to get me one of those.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> A magnifying glass is essential for reading fine detail on maps, mine came with a compass in a leather case and they pivot out-


With a magnifying glance, I just sorta looked her over, I think Alice said that.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

One thing I've heard of is bringing two compasses. Mykel Hawke, ret. army ranger captain said he brings two compasses because in times of high stress, you often question if your compass is accurate or not. Having two compasses would bring you "piece of mind" knowing your on the right direction.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> A magnifying glass is essential for reading fine detail on maps, mine came with a compass in a leather case and they pivot out-


That's pretty sweet. Any idea where to buy one of these? Manufacturer and model? Thanks


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Gregs///M said:


> That's pretty sweet. Any idea where to buy one of these? Manufacturer and model? Thanks


I got it online from a Brit camping suppliers, can't remember which one. It's called a Highlander, this place sells them at £9 (13 US dollars)-

Highlander Compass - Bushcraft And Survival Equipment UK Shop Buy

I like the way the leather case stops the plastic mag glass and compass getting scratched.


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

The other day I realized I was forgetting something...At least this ones affordable....Don't forget this one!!!!!

Digital Night-Vision Monocular | Year Zero Survival | Prepping For The Unexpected


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

Super glue is awesome...saved me at least a $1500 emergency room bill to sew a small slice in my forehead...cant even see the scar...works great!


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

Had this same question last year. Push the cut together to close the wound. Put superglue on the outside. Will come off by itself in a few days.
FYI...there are two types of superglues..the other they sell is less aggressive (on your skin) form of superglue for medical personnel but it costs over $30
Its definitely a must have!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm squeamish about stitches and superglue, so bandaids might be a reasonable alternative, I like this sort that you buy in long lengths, then you can cut off strips to suit the size of the gash, and because the gauze pad fills the full width of the strip there's no danger of sticky bits touching the wound..
(PS- and I wouldn't just stick the bandaid over the open gash, i'd stick it over while squeezing the gash together)


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

Those are pretty cool I need to find me some of those. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

calamine lotion...great for bug bites and sunburns and poison ivy!!


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

Calamine is good, I hate to itch... It drives me batty!


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I still remember my first stictchs. I had gotten in a fight with the kid on a couple of farms over and he hit me with a board. My grandma stitched up my eyebrow with a regular sewing needle. Ouch. It still makes my toe's curl. Did I get him back ?? LOL, like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Slow_T4R (Oct 20, 2012)

How about TP? That'll go for a premium.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Gregs///M said:


> A flask of alcohol for stressful times and help keep warm


Gregs... alcohol makes you feel warm... but it actually lowers your body temperature.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

How about a can opener? A P-38 works wonders. 
Fork, Spoon, Knife... and a small bowl.

Quick story... I took some "I know what I'm doing and don't need your advice" boy scouts on a backpacking trip a few years back. For some crazy reason... they packed cereal and milk but no utensils or bowls. And... heavy cans of spaghettios for dinner. They must have figured cooking and cleanup would be a breeze if they cooked it in the can. And... no one brought a can opener. And of course... they also forgot matches (but most preppers have the fire starting bit covered.) Needless to say... the Troops camping account grew substantially that trip as I sold matches for 10 cents a piece, rented my can opener for 50 cents a can... and rented out a single spoon for $5 that they had to rewash and share in order to eat. And... made them wash out and use a can for a cereal bowl. Just in case anyone thinks I'm a jerk... we got parental approval after the fact (or would have refunded the money)... and got a good laugh from the parents. On the next trip... they were all better prepared.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Woadwarrior, that was great..... I was cub master of cub scouts for 5- years. We didn't get to do quite as much because of the younger boys but we sure did learn a lot of survival techniques, first aid etc. don't forget an extra pair of glasses if you wear them.


----------



## wrteetz (Sep 23, 2012)

Aluminum foil. Lots of uses including hats to ward off aliens.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Aluminum foil hats also ward off normal people. You sure as heck don't want them wandering around your survival camp.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Rite in the Rain All Weather Notebook and pencils! Taking notes and what not can come in handly when you cash/hide food and other nick nacks. Also makes good for survilance on other peeps if need be!


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

A spoon. No need for a fork really IMHO. In the Infantry they tought us to eat with spoons only! It's fast! Just spoon it all in. Forks are just added weight. You should already have a knife on you hip so no need in packing one either.


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 14, 2012)

Condoms.


----------



## SurvivingTheDoom (Oct 21, 2012)

Small strainer for straining out the sediments from water, pen lights and pocket masks


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

How about multi-vitamins since we will most likely be eating non-balance meals.... rabbit today... a "weed" salad tomorrow...


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

My BOB just went from 37lbs to about 80 if I add all these good ideas!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Realistically... we each should have a personal BOB that we can walk away with and a vehicle BOB that contains all of those "good ideas" that are more luxuries than necessities. Vitamins are a "good idea" but don't make the cut on my personal BOB.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a backpack BOB and a duffle bag BOB, backpack has all the must have gear and the duffle bag has the stuff that is more of a comfort and not really a need:  My Post  show that


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Dont forget some entertainment. A couple books i would have in my BOB are, "How to survive in the woods" and maybe something fun like the "GUIDELINES FOR FIELD WASTE MANAGEMENT" Army Manual. ;-)


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Entertainment? Isn't that what the extra ammo is for?


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Excellent point!


----------

